
CCRM partners with GE Healthcare to manufacture therapeutic stem cells - peeters
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/trudeau-mars-1.3401542
======
peeters
The announcement is live now. The Centre for the Commercialization of
Regenerative Medicine ([http://ccrm.ca/](http://ccrm.ca/)) is within the MaRS
Discovery District.

[https://twitter.com/MaRSDD/status/687290609044856832](https://twitter.com/MaRSDD/status/687290609044856832)

